# Flies Enemy No.1



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I found lots of information already on the big questions i.e. when to neuter, weight and food, sleeping etc - thanks again to all the owners sharing their tips, opinions and knowledge as this has made a huge difference to how I approach every day life with my V!

Thought I share something funny - Dugo absolutely hates flies! Any other V's out there sharing this public enemy nr 1? If Dugo spots a fly in aroom or outdoors not even a treat will make him focus on anything else. He will stand very still, staring at the place where he last spotted the fly and as soon as he thinks he sees something move he will pounch in that direction, sometimes doing what I call "air-snatching". 

Extremely funny to see how he concentrates to catch the culprits and amazed at how long he can keep it up without getting bored. Great game to keep himself busy.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's summertime here in Oz and mine are absolutely hating it, as am I. We have these monster big horse flies that bite. When they bite, they cause a huge lump to form. it is more itchy than any mozzie bite I've ever had and remember, being a tropical country, we have plenty of mozzies big enough to carry away a small child. 

The dogs detest them. Poor Zsa Zsa is driven to manic displays in order to rid herself of the biting buggers. Next bite I get, I will post some pics. It's ugly. Looks almost like when a boil starts to form!!! Urk!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Ozkar, That is absolutely terrible - given the heat factor as well I must be unbearable for her - I was amazed at the sheer size of almost all of your flying critters when we visited Oz last year January but absolutely HaTed those horseflies 

Funny thing is we only have the small black ones and Dugo has no signs yet of being bitten ... pure irratation at this stage - he probably will go completely crazy if he ever encounters the Oz flies!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is pretty ruthless and determined when it comes to killing flies outdoors in the summertime. If one sneaks its way into the house and then lands out of his reach, he points at it with his nose. I go get the flyswatter, and soon it's all over. I think it is safe to say that Willie hates flies.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy will not rest if a fly is in the house. He will chase, point, and bite at it until one of us kills it. I literally have to show him the dead fly to prove that it's gone!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm slowly starting to feel bad that I am not assisting in killing the flies but leaving them so he keeps busy : I'll have to start using the flyswatter as well ......


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I've posted this picture before or a similar one. Oquirrh likes to make sure they can't get away. He didn't eat it, he just starred at it.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy likes to point and chase butterflies, grasshoppers and cicadas. He will not kill them, but torments them. He'll stand on top of them, then let them escape and then capture them again. Its comical


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My chow mix, Autumn, has made it her life's purpose to hunt down and eat all flies that make it into the house. I don't think she even enjoys eating them by the way she'll spit them out a few times first, but I suppose it's the rite of the hunt. I'm glad to hear I'll most likely have a fly trap in my future vizsla, too.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Flies Enemy No.1*



smurfette said:


> Hi Ozkar, That is absolutely terrible - given the heat factor as well I must be unbearable for her - I was amazed at the sheer size of almost all of your flying critters when we visited Oz last year January but absolutely HaTed those horseflies
> 
> Funny thing is we only have the small black ones and Dugo has no signs yet of being bitten ... pure irratation at this stage - he probably will go completely crazy if he ever encounters the Oz flies!


We have the little ones too. We call them house flies. They cop Zsa Zsa's wrath when we get home....... 

As for large things that fly, we certainly do have a vast array of big bugs in Oz.


----------

